# Moving Goose Decoys



## kansaswaterfowler (Dec 7, 2007)

I have seen the battery powered movement decoys. Has anyone used these? They have some that are sentry, feeders, preeners...
They run around $60 per unit plus the full body decoy. Just interested to know if they work or are worth it?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

IMO not worth it, way to expensive to be that effective


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I like goose flags :beer:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I second the goose flags!!!,,My old man knows the guy that invented wing wavers so he sent me a honk and green head, I usually set the honk up about 30 yrds away from the pocket and give it a few flaps once they lock up just to take some of the attention of the landing zone and blinds, works good for me, flag, wingwaver and a few dekes on motion stakes does the trick


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Never did like the whole wing waver thing....never worked once for us. Flagging is deadly though!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

flagging + wing waver=deadly


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

OK and I'm saying I don't think WingWavers=deadly


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

WingedShooter7 said:


> OK and I'm saying I don't think WingWavers=deadly


That's because you've done the math all wrong. WingWavers = deadly - flags NOT WingWavers = deadly

You've got to subtract from both sides of the equation. It happens to the best of us. :wink:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

didn't understand anything you just said.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Commando said:


> WingedShooter7 said:
> 
> 
> > OK and I'm saying I don't think WingWavers=deadly
> ...


I think I just got a little "dumber" after reading this post.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Another great math equation!!!  Whatever works for the little guy is great. Flags sure are deadly though, I just set up a dozen flags for my spread, totally deadly!!! :beer:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> I just set up a dozen flags for my spread, totally deadly!!!


I must be missing somthing? What do you mean by a dozen flags


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Do those wingwavers really work? All I have heard is that they are junk


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Do those wingwavers really work? All I have heard is that they are junk


Only as good as a the guy runnin it! Works for us, like I said a few posts' up, stick it 25 yards or so away from the pocket and give it a few flaps once they are commited and takes there attention off the blinds and landing zone. Alot of people say short reeds are junk cause they dont know how to run them, get where im commin from?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, I guess I should have said that they are not that durable.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

treat mine just like my bigfoots and it gets thrown right in the trailer with them and the only thing in 4 seasons that broke is that stupid tail feather thing but who needs that?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah we also broke our tail feather right away, I'm not saying it wont work or can't work but it sure didn't work for us.

Decoys on motion cones with motion bases or stakes and Flags will work wonders


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

IMO, do not touch any goose motion decoy. One word.....FLAG. It's the best attention getter for geese hands down!!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm a fairly strong believer that motion in honker dekes is overrated. I think a flag is all that is needed in a honker spread. Honkers are pretty relaxed birds. The motion they do make is nothing like the motion produced by motion dekes, IMO. Now ducks, snows, and lessers... that is a different ball game.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Heres another vote for a good ole flag. Whats that now, 15 votes.

Some days I think the flag is wayyyy more effective than a call.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

ill agree with bareback id take a flag over calls some days


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

FYI, I see Joe has come out with a full body wing waver. Check his site out for details. Looks like he is using a Avery FFD as the body.


----------



## RefugeDeksCo (Feb 12, 2011)

these moving goose decoys heads are deadly on small flocks of snows


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Use a midget in a goose suit, you can't go wrong. This = deadly. Plus, if you get them a license, that is 3 more.....


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

Waste of money


----------

